# rank test this past tuesday evening



## rustyself (Nov 18, 2006)

my 8 year old girl, and one of my 13 year old girls promoted to 5th gup, my other 13 year old girl, and my wife, promoted to 6th gup (they took a cycle off due to my 13 year old having a knee injury), and i promoted to 4th gup!

it was our first night in our new dojang, and was great.  the test was about 3.5 hours long, and we had 55 students testing with 11 black belts judging.  also had one student move up to cho dan bo.  pics should be up on website this weekend @ www.emtsdkarate.com 

our new dojang is HUGE.  6200 square feet of useable space, all with puzzle lock flooring (first time ive ever been on it).  our old dojang was 2500 square feet useable area, and classes had to be split up 3 ways to accomodate everyone.  right now i think we have 104 students.  our new class schedule is 530 to 630 tuesdays and thursdays for children, and 630 to 800 for adults.  

im also filling out the WTSDA instructor training papers right now, and was looking for feedback on this.  we have always helped out with the beginners and childrens classes, and i think making it official now that im a brown belt is a good step, as this will now start counting toward the 100 hours of teaching time we need to promote to cho dan.

im stoked,

TANG SOO!


----------



## exile (Nov 18, 2006)

rustyself said:


> my 8 year old girl, and one of my 13 year old girls promoted to 5th gup, my other 13 year old girl, and my wife, promoted to 6th gup (they took a cycle off due to my 13 year old having a knee injury), and i promoted to 4th gup!



Great news!---hope you all celebrated properly!



rustyself said:


> it was our first night in our new dojang, and was great.  the test was about 3.5 hours long, and we had 55 students testing with 11 black belts judging.  also had one student move up to cho dan bo.  pics should be up on website this weekend @ www.emtsdkarate.com



Whoa, this is KMA on a much larger scale than what _I'm_ used to, anyway...



rustyself said:


> our new dojang is HUGE.  6200 square feet of useable space, all with puzzle lock flooring (first time ive ever been on it).  our old dojang was 2500 square feet useable area, and classes had to be split up 3 ways to accomodate everyone.  right now i think we have 104 students.  our new class schedule is 530 to 630 tuesdays and thursdays for children, and 630 to 800 for adults.



Correction: much, _much_ larger!




rustyself said:


> im also filling out the WTSDA instructor training papers right now, and was looking for feedback on this.  we have always helped out with the beginners and childrens classes, and i think making it official now that im a brown belt is a good step, as this will now start counting toward the 100 hours of teaching time we need to promote to cho dan.
> 
> im stoked,
> 
> TANG SOO!



And with good reason---congrats all 'round!


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2006)

*Congradulations* to *ALL...*


----------



## Kacey (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your family - and also on your new facility, it sounds wonderful!


----------



## MJS (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats Awesome!! Congrats!!:ultracool :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## rustyself (Nov 18, 2006)

you guys are great, thanks


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!! Congrats to you and yours!!!  artyon:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats all must be happy


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 18, 2006)

That's AWSOME, Brother! Mucho congrats to you and yours!

TANG SOO! :asian:

When I was training in TSD full time under Master Godwin here in DE, it started out as my Wife, the two youngest daughters, and myself. Those were among the happies days I can remember!

The elder of the two girl stopped at 3nd Gup (Red), the youngest stopped at 6th Gup Green, the Wife stopped at 5th Gup (Brown/Green). Then the demands of my business grew... I had to stop training at 3rd Gup (Red/Brown). Now, none of them has an interest in returning... although the wife did mentioned finding a place to take Tai Chi Chuan...

Enjoy the time together in the martial arts, my Friend! Golden times indeed!

Again, congrats to all!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------

